# Ipod Junkie......



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 20, 2007)

....that's what I have become. My nephew gave me his old ipod nano (1gb) after he recently got a new 8GB model.
Never had one before but I've got it set up to get all my favorites by podcast. Sproul, Piper, Betters, Begg, Demar and others. This thing is great. He even gave me a little docking station to listen to it without earphones.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 20, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> ....that's what I have become. My nephew gave me his old ipod nano (1gb) after he recently got a new 8GB model.
> Never had one before but I've got it set up to get all my favorites by podcast. Sproul, Piper, Betters, Begg, Demar and others. This thing is great.





Ipods are very useful. All those great sermons stored in such a small space.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a Shuffle and I agree with you totally. What did I do without it?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 20, 2007)

Kinda' like a cellphone now. You can't get by without it.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 20, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Kinda' like a cellphone now. You can't get by without it.




I hate cell-phones  and have never had one; but my mother is threatening to buy me one for the pagan festival!!!! Personally, the idea of having a mobile phone is, to me, like slavery to it.  Its bad enough having to listen to the phone ringing in the house without one being constantly chained to you.


----------



## Richard King (Nov 20, 2007)

No kidding. 
I think the IPOD is incredible. I love the podcasts and teaching available. I listened to a the WhiteHorse Inn series on Romans once as I drove 5 hours to a visit and out of nowhere the conversation with friends ended up being about the topics in Romans and I felt like I was loaded for bear. It was as if I had studied and read extensively and I had to admit to them that I had just been listening to IPOD programs and all these references were fresh in my mind. 

Have you looked at all of the free stuff on Itunes like the stuff on I-universtiy or the free stuff under topics like BLUEs etc. ? It is just incredible what is out there.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 20, 2007)

Richard King said:


> No kidding.
> I think the IPOD is incredible. I love the podcasts and teaching available. I listened to a the WhiteHorse Inn series on Romans once as I drove 5 hours to a visit and out of nowhere the conversation with friends ended up being about the topics in Romans and I felt like I was loaded for bear. It was as if I had studied and read extensively and I had to admit to them that I had just been listening to IPOD programs and all these references were fresh in my mind.
> 
> Have you looked at all of the free stuff on Itunes like the stuff on I-universtiy or the free stuff under topics like BLUEs etc. ? It is just incredible what is out there.




Thanks for the tip brother. I listen to Whitehorse inn as well.


----------



## Ravens (Nov 20, 2007)

This was discussed on here before, but RTS Home page has a load of online courses and what not on their website. I particularly enjoyed Dr. Douglas Kelly's systematic theology courses, and Packer's course on the Puritans.


----------



## Scott (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, they are great, I love them.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 20, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Blueridge Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda' like a cellphone now. You can't get by without it.
> ...



 Do what I do. Leave the ringer off.

The only time I have mine on is when I'm away from home so that my wife can reach me. It vibrates when she calls. Everyone else can leave a message.

BTW, we don't have a phone at home either. When we did, and we were both at home, we shut the ringer off and let the voice mail answer. Maybe extreme, but that phone knew who was boss in our house!


----------



## caddy (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok, the timing of this thread is perfect for me. I just joined audible.com. The deal being $7.49 for the 1st 3 months and 14 & change thereafter. I downloaded Dostoevsky's Brother's Karamozov with my first download.

Questions:

1. I can still plug and play in my car, correct? Provided I get an Ipod Device.
2. Which IPod device does the majority recommend? I know there are 3 versions.
My main intension is to use strictly for books, sermons, PodCasts.

Talk to me.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 20, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I have a Shuffle and I agree with you totally. What did I do without it?



Yeah, I have a first generation shuffle. People laugh at the minuscule capacity. But I can keep hours and hours of sermons and lectures on it. It's a great way to get through a long commute.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 20, 2007)

I bought a 4gig mini a few years ago with a bunch of Sproul stuff on it. I use it for music (have many different playlists) and pod-casts. Absolutely invaluable.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 20, 2007)

I just noticed that through iTunesU, you can watch a bunch of MIT courses as well. Sounds pretty cool. Now I can see a bunch of things that are way over my head!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 20, 2007)

Does the ipod shuffle have some sort of screen on it to show you what probram is playing? If not how do you determine what program you want to play?


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 20, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Does the ipod shuffle have some sort of screen on it to show you what probram is playing? If not how do you determine what program you want to play?



No, the shuffle has no screen. Just a simple control for play, fast forward, rewind, skip songs. I just put sermons in sequential order and remember what's on it.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 20, 2007)

1. Yes, you will need to buy an fm transmitter. Belkin makes a pretty good one for 50 clams.
2. Depends on your budget. If you want to watch tv shows and movies then you will at least need a nano - 149 somales. If you got lots of cash, don't rule out the iTouch.
3. Oh, sorry, I guess there wasn't a third question.



caddy said:


> Ok, the timing of this thread is perfect for me. I just joined audible.com. The deal being $7.49 for the 1st 3 months and 14 & change thereafter. I downloaded Dostoevsky's Brother's Karamozov with my first download.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ravens (Nov 20, 2007)

I bought a charger/f.m. transmitter made by Monster. I think it was twenty dollars or so. I had tried two others before, and they either had problems fitting into the cigarette lighter, or were too bulky and cumbersome. The one made by Monster that I have is just a straight cord, with a small transmitter in the middle. I haven't had a single problem with it.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 20, 2007)

I picked up my iPod from Ligonier, loaded with Sproul lectures a couple of years ago. When my fourth child dropped out of college, joined a band, started getting drunk all the time, and moved in with his girlfriend, I had three automobile accidents that month (all my fault). Sproul's series on the Providence of God saved my life (not to mention the other poor California drivers unfortunate enough to be on the road with me during my blue funk). Since then, just about everything I can find in MP3 form has been my staple in the car and, courtesy of a docking station, during my treadmill exercise time. Praise the Lord, so many of the good Calvinist teachers have made their material available for free or almost so. It is an amazing way to redeem the time! After two and one half years, my iPod is still going strong. And, so is my spirit, having been rescued from wishy-washy 4-point Calvinism to the glorious sweetness of a more biblical position (In my humble opinion).


----------



## Richard King (Nov 20, 2007)

That is funny. 
I bought mine through the Ligonier deal too because the Sproul stuff PLUS the Ipod just seemed worth it to me. And I bought it when my oldest son was doing a similar spaz out. 
The timing was perfect. I needed to hear those lessons.

Anyway, I bet Apple doesn't have a clue how many IPODS the Sproul sermons sold.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 20, 2007)

Richard King said:


> That is funny.
> I bought mine through the Ligonier deal too because the Sproul stuff PLUS the Ipod just seemed worth it to me. And I bought it when my oldest son was doing a similar spaz out.
> The timing was perfect. I needed to hear those lessons.
> 
> Anyway, I bet Apple doesn't have a clue how many IPODS the Sproul sermons sold.



I'm glad that my oldest son wasn't doing that kind of stuff when I bought my iPod. He is only 7 now which would have made him 4 then. That would definitely be a huge problem!


----------



## caddy (Nov 20, 2007)

Price of IPOD on Ligonier? I found the PDF Catalog, but not the $$ for -- or the IPOD. Guess I have to call them huh?


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 20, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> 2. Depends on your budget. If you want to watch tv shows and movies then you will at least need a nano - 149 somales. If you got lots of cash, don't rule out the iTouch.



I got an iPod Touch about a month and a half ago and it is great. Navigation is much better than my old iPod Mini. It is loaded up with Psalms, Hymns for a Modern Reformation, and Celtic Cry; and various messages, sermons and Valley of Vision prayers as audio books. The movies include _Amazing Grace_, _God's Outlaw_, _Luther_, and _Martin Luther_.

The PDA type functions work so well that it has just about displaced my old PDA. (I still use the Palm for shopping lists and bookmarkable Bibles.)

I admit that I "jailbroke" the Touch to add some extra applications, so it has a KJV Bible, and I was able to format and add the Westminster Standards to it. With the web browser the comes with it and added iPhone Mail, I even use the laptop much less than before.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 20, 2007)

caddy said:


> Price of IPOD on Ligonier? I found the PDF Catalog, but not the $$ for -- or the IPOD. Guess I have to call them huh?



If you look at the "full resource guide" on page 9 on the website, they show the iPod nano and tell you to call the phone number for more information. I'm not sure if they still offer it, as this was the resource guide for 2005-2006.


----------



## caddy (Nov 20, 2007)

jfschultz said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Depends on your budget. If you want to watch tv shows and movies then you will at least need a nano - 149 somales. If you got lots of cash, don't rule out the iTouch.
> ...


 
Did you pick what you wanted it pre-loaded with?


----------



## caddy (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, I just talked to a CS Rep @ Ligonier. They no longer offer pre-loaded IPods!


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 20, 2007)

caddy said:


> jfschultz said:
> 
> 
> > BobVigneault said:
> ...



Yes, I loaded all the audio and video on it.

The iPods that some of the other replies are talking about were bought by Ligonier, loaded with several of their material and resold. (They may have contracted some third party, or even Apple to preload these iPods.)


----------



## lwadkins (Nov 20, 2007)

Can't survive without my Ipod


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a 30Gb monster that I carry round most days. I'm trying to track down some good Psalm resources to listen to while I travel. Any suggestions?


----------



## Barnpreacher (Nov 20, 2007)

I am constantly going to sermonaudio.com for more and more downloads. Beeke, Pipa, Price......and the list goes on and on and on and on and on..........


----------



## caddy (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, I am thoroughly enjoying Brothers Karamozov right now. I will definately branch out from here. I would love to hear Beeke.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 20, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> I have a 30Gb monster that I carry round most days. I'm trying to track down some good Psalm resources to listen to while I travel. Any suggestions?



Check out Crown and Covenant.


----------



## historyb (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a mp3 player and I listen to Old time radio shows on it, it's great.


----------



## Quickened (Nov 20, 2007)

I bought an Insignia Pilot. Whats neat is that it also has an FM tuner. So aside from watching video and listening to audio i can get local stations. Why is that good?

Well my truck radio has poor reception. So instead of replacing the radio i got this and the FM transmitter!

I got it specifically for sermons!


----------

